# 2 Things: Soil Test and Discord



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Was just watching today's Grass Factor video. Two things came up that I've heard him mention before.

First, what's a reputable soil test lab to use?

Second, what is Discord? Is it a group? At the end of today's video he said "The Lawn Forum discord."


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Apparently anything except My Soil.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

tommyboy said:


> Apparently anything except My Soil.


No joke, man. They didn't hold back. 🤣


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JayGo said:


> ...Second, what is Discord? Is it a group? At the end of today's video he said "The Lawn Forum discord."


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2419


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Ware 👍🏼


----------

